# Jansons/BRSO Mahler 6



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

The Jansons/BRSO live recording of Mahler 6 on YT is the best performance of my favorite Mahler symphony that I've heard. It even surpasses the excellent T. Sanderling/SPP recording. Just wanted to share my recent obsession!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler 6th Second Bernstein Performance. Best ever.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler 6th Karajan for me , second to none :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Relatively slow, brooding and incredibly detailed -- Barbirolli is top notch for #6. :tiphat:


----------

